# VLAN Traffic



## liquid_dreams (Feb 22, 2015)

Hi All,

I have a FreeBSD router which simply routes traffic between 2 networks (192.168.0.0/24 and 192.168.10.0./24) and internal domains. The ports on the switches are configured for the native VLAN. If I were to create a new VLAN (e.g 1499) would traffic tagged for the this VLAN pass through the router?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## PacketMan (Feb 22, 2015)

First I am assuming that 192.168.0.0/24 and 192.168.10.0./24 and are on the same vlan, and that vlan is vlan ID 1.  (BTW it works, but its not a best practice to have two subnets on the same vlan.) Switch ports can be either access mode, or trunk mode. If they are in access mode they will not send/receive frames that are 802.1q tagged. If they are in trunk mode they will send/receive frames that are 802.1q tagged, but not frames that are not tagged, unless the native vlan command is applied. By default most Cisco switches use vlan 1 as native vlan, but you change that to 123 for example. The native vlan command simply means this: if a trunk port receives frames that are not tag, then accept them and put them in the vlan configured as native.

If you create vlan 1499, and configure the trunk port to pass vlan 1499, then yes your router will receive those 1499 tagged frames. BUT for your routers to accept/send IP packets on that vlan, you need to configure your router to send/receive 1499 tagged frames, and also create some sort of layer 3 interface with an IP address to do routing for that vlan. Your FreeBSD router will need to have trunking enabled for its NIC too.

Hope this helps, let me know if need more assistance.


----------



## junovitch@ (Feb 22, 2015)

See rc.conf(5) for syntax examples of configurating VLAN interfaces.  After you configure that, you can do a `service netif restart` or `shutdown -r now` and your interface will be able to handle VLAN tagged traffic.


----------

